# What about the "Y" this year?



## BPturkeys

Seems to me, if my memory serves me correct, that last year about this time the "Y" was going to bust the BCS for sure and another Heisman trophy was a shoein. Just wonderin what us poor saps up here in the Salt Lake valley can expect this year from you boys down there in Zion? :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3

What no quest for perfection this year? They will get destroyed in Dallas and then Florida St. will come to town and do the same. BYU is to slow to play with the big boys, until they get some team speed they will suffer the same results.


----------



## deadicated1

conference championship. vegas bowl. nuff said. oh man i cant wait. er, well, lets just say i hope i get ksl where im hunting or fishing every game day... for those of you who missed the memo, football season is HUNTING SEASON!!!


----------



## STEVO

deadicated1 said:


> *football season is HUNTING SEASON!!*!


Good thing for you cougar fans :wink: :lol: :lol: Hunting helps relieve the pain!!


----------



## deadicated1

easy there, stevo!!!

actually, i am a big Y fan, i was raised that way, i attended the school cuz im dam smart, and i worked for the team on a full ride scholarship for two and a half years. that said, i may watch or pay more attention if i had a more consistent team that could ever win a game in the clutch or play defense!! ill still cheer for em, but you better beleive i wont be sittin around on a saturday in october like the rest of you yahoos watching football :wink:


----------



## STEVO

deadicated1 said:


> easy there, stevo!!!
> 
> actually, i am a big Y fan, i was raised that way, i attended the school cuz im dam smart, and i worked for the team on a full ride scholarship for two and a half years. that said, i may watch or pay more attention if i had a more consistent team that could ever win a game in the clutch or play defense!! ill still cheer for em, but you better beleive i wont be sittin around on a saturday in october like the rest of you yahoos watching football :wink:


Just giving ya crap. :lol:

I agree on the whole Sat thing. I had ute season tickets for about 10 years straight, then 3 years ago I decided I love going to the games, but it was really cutting into my fishing and hunting time, so I gave them up to spend more time on the mountain or in the marsh. I will go to a game every once in a while , especially if its a night game, but those nooners on a sat were a killer!!!!


----------



## GaryFish

BYU is one of the most consistent programs in the nation. They've on 18 straight home games, and have three- 10 win seasons in a row. Though the utahutes had an epic year last year, the Cougs have still beat them 2 of the last 3 times they've played. Since Mendenhall and Wittingham took over their perspective schools, BYU still has a better W/L record, and they have split head to head. 

As for this year, they Cougars will win or tie the MWC. They will lose bad at Dallas to Oklahoma. OU has to be a favorite to win it all - them and Florida. They are exceptionally good. BYU will beat Florida State in Provo. The altitude takes away any speed difference as ALL other traditional powers have found. Miami, Penn State, Notre Dame, Georgia Tech, Texas, Texas A&M (when they were good) all have come into Provo and lost. FSU isn't what they used to be. They may not even be in the top 3 in Florida teams any more. BYU's toughest home game will be TCU. Too much will happen between now and then to say - injuries and the like. But right now I'd put BYU at 10-2 or 11-1 by the end of the year and playing in Vegas again. Losses will be to OU and maybe TCU to break the home winning streak.


----------



## bowhunter3

They will lose 4 games this year, watch and see :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I love my Cougars, but I think 9-3 will be a very respectable record this year. Utes will be in about the same place. Should make for a nice showdown for 2nd place down in Provo. I think this is TCU's year.


----------



## bowhunter3

The only real tough game Utah has before TCU and BYU is against Oregon in Eugene, they should take care of Louiville at home. I really don't see them losing 3 games, unless Louks isn't as good as we hope. They are supposed to be faster and more athletic than last year, so should be a interesting year, kind of funny no one thought they were anything special last year either.


----------



## GaryFish

The MWC is clearly a three team conference now. Even in a rebuilding year like the utahutes will have, they will win a lot of games. The program is THAT good. It will be interesting to see how Louks does. Brian Johnson certainly struggled his first year starting. Seems like he lost 6 of his first 11 starts - something like that. I'd be more concerned about losing both coordinators. That is huge. Anderson is a very big loss. And I don't think Ludwig gets as much credit as he deserves - that said, Johnson was like a O-coordinator on the field. A player as good as Johnson is very hard to replace. And as good as Johnson was, he still didn't beat BYU or win the conference (as the starter) until he was a senior. I think the Utes too will finish with 10 wins. Having BYU and TCU on the road isn't doing them any favors on the schedule though. Those will both be very tough games.


----------



## buggsz24

I just finalized my air fair to Dallas, with that I will have seats for all four of BYU's losses this season. (OSU, FSU, TCU and Utah).

The Utah game is the ONLY one that I have doubts about.


----------



## bowhunter3

You know I guess the real answer to this question is "who cares"


----------



## GaryFish

bowhunter3 said:


> You know I guess the real answer to this question is "who cares"


Clearly you care - since you've posted four times on the subject. Which now leaves you in a bit of a pickle. Do you respond to this, to show you care? Or do you let it hang out there without a comeback. Hmmmm. :wink:

Just keep on carin' there bowhunter3!


----------



## bowhunter3

GaryFish said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I guess the real answer to this question is "who cares"
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you care - since you've posted four times on the subject. Which now leaves you in a bit of a pickle. Do you respond to this, to show you care? Or do you let it hang out there without a comeback. Hmmmm. :wink:
> 
> Just keep on carin' there bowhunter3!
Click to expand...

I am not in a pickle, I just thought to myself, why am I even responding to this right now.....You are right though, once the season starts I will be right there every sat, watching and cheering the Utes on and cheering for the Y to lose. Just this time last season this started from the Y fans and look what happened, its to early to get into it.


----------



## GaryFish




----------



## bowhunter3

I will say this Garyfish, this forum has helped me not hate all byu fans, that is the main reason I have hated byu for so long is because of the fans, but I am slowly getting warmed over by some of you and I actually found myself not cheering when they loose, and I actually wanted them to win there bowl game last year. Now TCU is another story, I really hate there coach who thinks they are just the greatest team ever. Bronco on the other hand is a class act, hard not to like the way he goes about things. I think his one problem though is he has yet to adapt.


----------



## BPturkeys

This whole thing is makin me a little nauseous, you guys from the "Y" are way to congenial. You got some kind of sleeper you're not telling us about? Come on, let's hear some bold predictions, who knows, your dreams may come true.......or not. -*|*-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> This whole thing is makin me a little nauseous, you guys from the "Y" are way to congenial. You got some kind of sleeper you're not telling us about? Come on, let's hear some bold predictions, who knows, your dreams may come true.......or not.


Let's be honest- that BYU defense was the worst they've had in many years! They stunk the place up!! The offense can put up points on just about anybody. Just about anybody can put up points on the defense. It's hard to win 'em all when you can't stop a one. :wink: Give Bronco credit, though, for turning the reigns on defensive play calling over to Jaime Hill. Coach knows how to get rid of the hot potato!


----------



## bowhunter3

The funny thing about this year, is both teams are rebuilding, the only reason the Y fans think they are not is because Hall is coming back. The thing about him is it is easy to rattle him, if he can fix that he could be a very good QB, is numbers are good, but when it counts I don't know if you can count on him, he could be better this year and if he is the Y could be very good. But really, if you lose to Florida St. you will have a big problem this year. That game will make or break there season. you know they will lose to Oklahoma, I don't think anyone is giving them a chance on that one, but you still never know if Oklahoma over looks them watch out, but still think its a loss, even the biggest Y fan will call that a loss. You beat FSU and you got a very good chance at a good year. I like there schedule, but 2 early losses will kill them and get the fans questioning them. I still don't know why everyone is so high on TCU, why is it every year they are picked to win or be the one to beat. I still think it is Utah and BYU and that last game will determine the MWC championship you watch.


----------



## bowhunter3

BirdDogger said:


> This whole thing is makin me a little nauseous, you guys from the "Y" are way to congenial. You got some kind of sleeper you're not telling us about? Come on, let's hear some bold predictions, who knows, your dreams may come true.......or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest- that BYU defense was the worst they've had in many years! They stunk the place up!! The offense can put up points on just about anybody. Just about anybody can put up points on the defense. It's hard to win 'em all when you can't stop a one. :wink: Give Bronco credit, though, for turning the reigns on defensive play calling over to Jaime Hill. Coach knows how to get rid of the hot potato!
Click to expand...

The thing about there defense is team speed, I think someone said that they can overcome that with smarts but you can't. If they don't start to address that they will continue to fall against faster teams. Last year Utah was not that much better than them, except for team speed, in todays game that is huge. Utah and TCU have it, so far BYU does not. Execution is great, but not if you can't catch up to them


----------



## GaryFish

Granted, the defense last year had issues, but not as much as people say. They still pitched two shut-outs in a row. Granted, against a bad UCLA team and Laramie junior college. But still - two shut outs in D1 football is a big deal. utahutes didn't have any. My issue with the defense was thes scheme of putting the corners 10 yards back - just daring any QB to take the short and middle routes. Sure, they didn't give up many big plays. But BYU should know better than anyone that nickle and diming a team down the field scores points. I think that will be adjusted this year.

My other complaint with last year was the predictability of the offense. If the line was spread, Hall would take the shotgun snap and look to Collie, then Pita, then George, and then Reed. He used his running backs VERY little last year. If the line was tight at the line, it was a hand-off to Unga, or play action with a slant to Pita over the middle. With the no-huddle approach, it became very predictable. I hope they kill the no-huddle and show different plays from same formations. Its the predictability that allows teams like TCU and the utahutes to key in and pick it apart. With a new line, I think they'll have to huddle more. And without Collie, Hall is going to have to look around and hit his other options more often. He was at his best two years ago - and EVERY BYU QB has been at their best when the RBs are catching passes - which is something we didn't see much of last year. The more threats, the more the other team has to cover. Unga is a serious RB - perhaps the best in the MWC. He wasn't used as such last year. Since I was born though - BYU has won the conference when they've had a returning senior starting QB. 

As for TCU - They are returning like 15 starters to a VERY good team. Without Louie's leg last year win. And they just bring too much back this year to not be taken seriously.


----------



## bowhunter3

You are right on everything you have said. The problem is will they adjust, they have not done that so far. They have had the best running backs in the league I think for the past 3 years and not used them the way they should have. Its not talent that has hurt BYU it is the ability to adjust from game to game and play to play. If they do the things you say, who knows, just have not seen it yet. I think it was three years ago they really should have run the table and made it to the big dance, but they did not. That has been there problem. Who knows maybe they finally put it together, I just don't know if you can count on Hall, but you are right without Collie, maybe he will actually pass to someone else and stop forcing it so much. It took Johnson until his last year, even though I don't think it was his fault before, injuries really dictated his career. I really am being sincere, I really would like to see a MWC conference team win no matter what even if it isn't Utah, We need that to get total respect with the NCAA. With just having Utah win doesn't do it, all they have to say is it only happens every 4 years, without TCU and BYU stepping up everything Utah has done to crash the party has not helped with national perception with the our conference you know.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Granted, the defense last year had issues, but not as much as people say. They still pitched two shut-outs in a row. Granted, against a bad UCLA team and Laramie junior college. But still - two shut outs in D1 football is a big deal. utahutes didn't have any. My issue with the defense was thes scheme of putting the corners 10 yards back - just daring any QB to take the short and middle routes. Sure, they didn't give up many big plays. But BYU should know better than anyone that nickle and diming a team down the field scores points.


Let's look at what that scheme produced as far as results on the season and compared to all other D-1 schools and add Utah in for good measure:
Passing Defense- BYU 74th, Utah 33rd
Rushing Defense- BYU 60th, Utah 11th
Passing Efficiency Defense- BYU 64th, Utah 20th
Scoring Defense- BYU 39th, Utah 12th
Total Defense- BYU 59th, Utah 11th

Take a look at every category for which statistics are recorded. BYU finished in the middle of the pack or in the lower half of all teams in almost everything. Now go back and look at BYU's best years. They have a history of being good defensively in their best years, particularly against the run. They've been a top 10 team nationally against the run several times in recent history. Not last year.


----------



## GaryFish

Very true Birddogger. Makes a guy wonder how they've pulled off three 10 win seasons in a row.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Did you know BYU's total defense was #10 in 2007? They dropped 49 spots from one year to the next. Those '06 and '07 teams were really good on defense. 
Last year, especially the second half of the season, was just about scoring a ton of points and hoping to squeak it out.
Look at how many points the Cougs were giving up towards the end of the season:
TCU- 32
UNLV- 35
Colorado St.- 42
Air Force- 24
Utah- 48
Arizona- 31


----------



## bowhunter3

The thing about BYU's defense in the past was a little misleading. They have always found a way to get huge 26 year old defense and offensive lineman, well on Defense they would just plug up holes and you couldn't run through them, but what happened was team speed and spread offenses started to be the norm and now they just run around those big lineman. So they used to have great rush defense, and not so good pass d, so overall they had a pretty good defense, now teams have figured out to just run around them and they just can't stop them.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> The thing about BYU's defense in the past was a little misleading. They have always found a way to get huge 26 year old defense and offensive lineman, well on Defense they would just plug up holes and you couldn't run through them, but what happened was team speed and spread offenses started to be the norm and now they just run around those big lineman. So they used to have great rush defense, and not so good pass d, so overall they had a pretty good defense, now teams have figured out to just run around them and they just can't stop them.


BYU's secondary was riddled with injuries big time last year. I think they will be deeper and faster in the secondary this year, coupled with a good defensive line and stud linebackers. I also think the Y will run more this year, which will allow the defense to rest once in a while and stay fresher down the stretch of a long season.

I predict the Y will lose to the Sooners, but not as badly as the 'experts' say they will. I predict the Y rolls over FSU, they seem to do well against teams from Florida at home early in the season. I will be surprised if the Y loses any conference games. There you go, a homers predictions. 8)


----------



## bowhunter3

thats about how I would predict it if it were Utahs schedule lol! I don't see anything wrong with that prediction, I think you are wrong but that is why they play the game


----------



## Nor-tah

Where the hell is UintaMan!!?? Thats the only fun thing about reading these... especially when Bugzz gets going! haha I'll be fishing with Brother Deadicted1. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I agree with pro.

I have to say, football aside, Utah fans continually seem to be some of the most unintelligent human beings I have experienced in life. I just don't understand it, most are what I expect to be the result of Forest Gump procreating with a beagle that had been run over by a mail truck. Don't get me wrong, I like beagles and all, just never thought if bathing my manhood in one. :?

So I guess my question is, is life _really_ like a box of milkbone flavored chocolates? Please advise.

I guess being able to lick your own crotch and watching football wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## BPturkeys

fatbass said:


> Bold statements, pro! Attaboy. 8)
> 
> I'll do you one better and predict a Y victory over Oklahoma. _(O)_
> 
> (somebody's gotta do it. :wink: )


All right, somebody with a little nad finally steps up! o-||


----------



## willfish4food

I'm a BYU fan to the core but I will say this. Unless Hall starts working on his game instead of listening to Heisman talk, that was really due to his above average receivers, the offense will struggle again late in the season. It doesn't take a stellar defensive coordinator to realize that he has favorite receivers that he will throw to no matter the coverage when he gets rushed. And I still don't know what his aversion is to looking off receivers. The only person that really thinks BYU has a chance against the Sooners is the girl who picks BYU Basketball to go to the big dance in her bracket every March. That being said, I still like BYU's chances this year. And I think they'll beat FSU. FSU is not an untouchable for BYU like some people think. Like has already been said, the high altitude is a killer for those southern teams that are used to breathing heavy air. Bobby Bowden should have retired last year but he's too worried about trying to catch Paterno, who also should retire. Over all I think a 10 win season is VERY doable and a conference championship is a good probability with the two other contenders having to come to Provo to win it. 

If you're a Cougar fan you gotta love the home schedule. FSU, TCU, Air Force and Utah. Bought my tickets yesterday and I can't wait!!!


----------



## proutdoors

Man I hope birddogger doesn't crave a pizza while at the BYU/Oklahoma game: http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdo ... nfl,180810



> Those enjoying a game from a luxury suite at the new stadium will have to shell out $90 for pizza and $66 for a 12-pack of domestic beer, reports Steven Sipple of the Lincoln Journal World. Ninety bucks for pizza? That's almost as much of a rip-off as Roy Williams.


----------



## bowhunter3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I agree with pro.
> 
> I have to say, football aside, Utah fans continually seem to be some of the most unintelligent human beings I have experienced in life. I just don't understand it, most are what I expect to be the result of Forest Gump procreating with a beagle that had been run over by a mail truck. Don't get me wrong, I like beagles and all, just never thought if bathing my manhood in one. :?
> 
> So I guess my question is, is life _really_ like a box of milkbone flavored chocolates? Please advise.
> 
> I guess being able to lick your own crotch and watching football wouldn't be so bad.


And most Y fans are so smart and know so much about football :roll: Give me a break, go to public forums and listen to what is said about y fans or talk to fans of other teams and see what is said. Everyone has idiot fans, but really you want to go there? You guys get fans that just cheer for the Y because of the religion thing and they know nothing about football. I have gained a lot of respect for Y fans on this forum, but for the most part the fans is what makes me hate BYU so much, and I know that is the case for most Utah fans. Probably can be said about most rivals, but most utah fans I know really know football and are pretty realistic when talking about Utah. Anyways can't wait for this season to start, should be a great year, can't wait to see what a young talented Utah team can do. Could be a struggle, but could also be another great season. I don't think even the most die hard Utah fan could have predicted what happened last year. I thought they had a decent chance at a MWC championship but not a undefeated season and another BCS bowl win. Even against Alabama I thought they could win, but nothing like what they put up. Lets hope the conference as a whole can continue to gain respect. Hell wyoming beat up Tennessee last year.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> You guys get fans that just cheer for the Y because of the religion thing and they know nothing about football. I have gained a lot of respect for Y fans on this forum, but for the most part the fans is what makes me hate BYU so much, and I know that is the case for most Utah fans.


Funny, I attended the U of U and I was a BYU fan and a Ute fan until I got to see utefan up close and personal. Most of the ones I met where utefan second, as they were/are anti-Mormon first. To make things even funnier is that treehugnhntr is as far from being Mormon as anyone on this forum, but he sure can smack utefan on the tooth and get utefan riled up like no other. I liked the Utes until I moved to SLC and had to go to school/work with utefan.



bowhunter3 said:


> Probably can be said about most rivals, but most utah fans I know really know football and are pretty realistic when talking about Utah.


 -_O- Funniest sentence I've read on this forum EVER! -/O_- Most are too drunk to know who has the ball, the rest are too busy fighting with their brother on who gets to take their mother home for a romp after the game. :twisted:


----------



## willfish4food

bowhunter3 said:


> Give me a break, go to public forums and listen to what is said about y fans or talk to fans of other teams and see what is said. Everyone has idiot fans, but really you want to go there?


I could say the exact same thing but insert U instead of Y



> You guys get fans that just cheer for the Y because of the religion thing and they know nothing about football.


You also get Utauns that know nothing about football that like the U because of the "religion thing" or rather the anti-religion thing.



> for the most part the fans is what makes me hate BYU so much, and I know that is the case for most Utah fans. Probably can be said about most rivals, but most utah fans I know really know football and are pretty realistic when talking about Utah.


Again you could definitely switch BYU and Utah here and it would be true as well. This is mostly caused by who you watch the game with. Go to any stadium and you'll have people who know everything about the team and people who are there just to look pretty or give the impression that they know something about the game.

I am in no way defending the idiot BYU fans that you are talking about. I hate them too. But just remember that it goes both ways.


----------



## bowhunter3

Pro you sure have a way of reading into things and turning it into what ever you want to make your point don't you. :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys get fans that just cheer for the Y because of the religion thing and they know nothing about football. I have gained a lot of respect for Y fans on this forum, but for the most part the fans is what makes me hate BYU so much, and I know that is the case for most Utah fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I attended the U of U and I was a BYU fan and a Ute fan until I got to see utefan up close and personal. Most of the ones I met where utefan second, as they were/are anti-Mormon first. To make things even funnier is that treehugnhntr is as far from being Mormon as anyone on this forum, but he sure can smack utefan on the tooth and get utefan riled up like no other. I liked the Utes until I moved to SLC and had to go to school/work with utefan.
> 
> 
> 
> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably can be said about most rivals, but most utah fans I know really know football and are pretty realistic when talking about Utah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_O- Funniest sentence I've read on this forum EVER! -/O_- * Most are too drunk to know who has the ball, the rest are too busy fighting with their brother on who gets to take their mother home for a romp after the game. :twisted:*
Click to expand...



I guess it is better than deciding which 12 year old wife you want to take to bed _(O)_


----------



## jahan

Both teams have idiotic fans, nuff said.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> Pro you sure have a way of reading into things and turning it into what ever you want to make your point don't you. :roll:


Are you the pot or the kettle? :?


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro you sure have a way of reading into things and turning it into what ever you want to make your point don't you. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the pot or the kettle? :?
Click to expand...

little of both :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

*\-\* 
Aren't we all?! 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Man I hope birddogger doesn't crave a pizza while at the BYU/Oklahoma game: http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdo ... nfl,180810
> Those enjoying a game from a luxury suite at the new stadium will have to shell out $90 for pizza and $66 for a 12-pack of domestic beer, reports Steven Sipple of the Lincoln Journal World. Ninety bucks for pizza? That's almost as much of a rip-off as Roy Williams.


$90 pizza??? :shock: Good thing I've gotten sneaking burgers in down to a science -O>>- . And you know I'm not a luxury suite guy- I rise and shout with the masses! Plus I really like doing an animated chop and yelling, "First down!" and then hearing the cougar roar. :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> Pro you sure have a way of reading into things and turning it into what ever you want to make your point don't you. :roll:


You know it's great to see someone like bowhunter3 joining the ranks of contradicting themselves right there with buggs everytime they post in regards to BYU and Utah. Let me speak for buggs for a minute if I may. Hey bowhunter3, welcome to the BYU haters club lets me and you see how many times we can contradict ourselves this year, what do you say man we are now brothers in arms, we are even blood brothers now, hey our blood is red like our beloved Utes or hawks or whatever but anyways man lets go kick some BYU fan butt all year long, come on man take my hand and lets do this! :lol:


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> I just finalized my air fair to Dallas, with that I will have seats for all four of BYU's losses this season. (OSU, FSU, TCU and Utah).
> 
> The Utah game is the ONLY one that I have doubts about.


Ok buggs, I see where you're coming from in regards to my cougs loosing to OSU and most likely TCU, but come on man how can you be so sure about the cougs loosing to FSU at home this year. BYU's offense is going to be much better than FSU's this season and regardless of what the defense does in that game or as long as they don't just lay down and die I see know way in you know where that FSU is going to put more points on the board than the cougs. Now as far as the BYU vs Utah game. I'll go ahead and make my prediction now before the start of the cougs fall camp. Oh wait I'll do that later in a thread of it's own.

Hey Buggs on a serious note, I want to thank you for your support in regards to my real life issues. It means alot coming from the likes of a longhorn fan! :wink: thanks again man. Now let the heated banter begin!


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> The only real tough game Utah has before TCU and BYU is against Oregon in Eugene, they should take care of Louiville at home. I really don't see them losing 3 games, unless Louks isn't as good as we hope. They are supposed to be faster and more athletic than last year, so should be a interesting year, kind of funny no one thought they were anything special last year either.


That's funny, lets address the first contradiction of what I can easily see is a prelude of many to come. You have stated that the U is in a rebuilding stage! Now with that being said you're telling me that you cant see Utah loosing 3 games this year? Come on man don't loose all of your credability so early in all of this. I can easily see them loosing 4 games this year. And those losses could easily be Oregon (in Oregon), TCU (in Texas), BYU (in cougartown, lol) and Louisville (in Salt Lake). I could throw in another easily possible loss against Air Force (in Colorado).


----------



## bowhunter3

UintaMan said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only real tough game Utah has before TCU and BYU is against Oregon in Eugene, they should take care of Louiville at home. I really don't see them losing 3 games, unless Louks isn't as good as we hope. They are supposed to be faster and more athletic than last year, so should be a interesting year, kind of funny no one thought they were anything special last year either.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, lets address the first contradiction of what I can easily see is a prelude of many to come. You have stated that the U is in a rebuilding stage! Now with that being said you're telling me that you cant see Utah loosing 3 games this year? Come on man don't loose all of your credability so early in all of this. I can easily see them loosing 4 games this year. And those losses could easily be Oregon (in Oregon), TCU (in Texas), BYU (in cougartown, lol) and Louisville (in Salt Lake). I could throw in another easily possible loss against Air Force (in Colorado).
Click to expand...

Because they have that good of a program now, that even in a rebuilding year they will still win a lot of games. I have yet to contradict myself, they may happen later in the year :mrgreen: but have not done that yet. Like I said, IF they get by Oregon at the most they will have is 2 losses.


----------



## bowhunter3

As for being a BYU hater, the same thing can be said about you with Utah. Last year was quite comical with what you had said about Utah and your beloved Y, you sure you want to go down that slope again? I think you had a hard time keeping your foot out of your mouth


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> You know I guess the real answer to this question is "who cares"


Second contradiction, regardless of the fact that you apparently came up with an answer when there wasn't even a question to begin with :? , you state "who cares", You know I guess the real answer to this non question is "you obviously care or you wouldn't have brought this up in the first place".


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> I will say this Garyfish, this forum has helped me not hate all byu fans, that is the main reason I have hated byu for so long is because of the fans,* but I am slowly getting warmed over by some of you and I actually found myself not cheering when they loose, and I actually wanted them to win there bowl game last year.* Now TCU is another story, I really hate there coach who thinks they are just the greatest team ever. Bronco on the other hand is a class act, hard not to like the way he goes about things. I think his one problem though is he has yet to adapt.


Third contradiction, man they are adding up quick aren't they? A couple of posts prior to this you stated that "once the season starts I will be right there every sat, watching and cheering the Utes on and cheering for the Y to lose". I find it funny and contradicting in your first and I might add very long sentence in this post that you stated the above part which I have put in Bold for you.


----------



## FishMogul

*Go CU buffs* !!! oh wait this is all about BYU I don't know enough about them to pass fair judgment.. but I will predict a 3 loss season for them


----------



## bowhunter3

Wow you have a lot of time on your hands don't you bud, why don't you try and find something productive to do with your life. :roll: I said I wanted BYU to win there bowl game, that doesn't change the fact that I want them to lose during the regular season. Wow your a special person aren't you?


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> You are right on everything you have said. The problem is will they adjust, they have not done that so far. They have had the best running backs in the league I think for the past 3 years and not used them the way they should have. *Its not talent that has hurt BYU it is the ability to adjust from game to game and play to play.* If they do the things you say, who knows, just have not seen it yet. I think it was three years ago they really should have run the table and made it to the big dance, but they did not. That has been there problem. Who knows maybe they finally put it together, I just don't know if you can count on Hall, but you are right without Collie, maybe he will actually pass to someone else and stop forcing it so much. It took Johnson until his last year, even though I don't think it was his fault before, injuries really dictated his career. I really am being sincere, I really would like to see a MWC conference team win no matter what even if it isn't Utah, We need that to get total respect with the NCAA. With just having Utah win doesn't do it, all they have to say is it only happens every 4 years, without TCU and BYU stepping up everything Utah has done to crash the party has not helped with national perception with the our conference you know.


Fourth contradiction, man this just keeps getting better doesn't it? Once again I have put in Bold your fourth sentence quite fitting that it marks your fourth contradiction, LMAO. Now on with the contradiction, a few posts before this you stated " The thing about there defense is team speed, I think someone said that they can overcome that with smarts but you can't. If they don't start to address that they will continue to fall against faster teams". So in the post prior to this you stated that the cougars problem isn't a talent or speed problem but an inability to adjust game to game and from play to play, which is it man? Which point is the true point that you are trying to make? Is your problem a speed problem with your mind not being able to keep up with your fingers as they are typing this crap? Or is it just an inability to adjust from post to post or paragraph to paragraph or for that matter sentence to sentence?


----------



## FishMogul

better than the real "holy War" o-||


----------



## bowhunter3

Dude, wow that is all I can say, I wish you knew how to read. Your right I did say they talent is not there problem it is the ability to adjust from game to game and play to play. I never said anything about speed in that post now did I. Team speed is a huge problem for them. I am sure you will go on making yourself sound even stupider so keep them coming. :roll:


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> You are right on everything you have said. The problem is will they adjust, they have not done that so far. They have had the best running backs in the league I think for the past 3 years and not used them the way they should have. Its not talent that has hurt BYU it is the ability to adjust from game to game and play to play. If they do the things you say, who knows, just have not seen it yet. I think it was three years ago they really should have run the table and made it to the big dance, but they did not. That has been there problem. Who knows maybe they finally put it together, I just don't know if you can count on Hall, but you are right without Collie, maybe he will actually pass to someone else and stop forcing it so much. It took Johnson until his last year, even though I don't think it was his fault before, injuries really dictated his career. *I really am being sincere, I really would like to see a MWC conference team win no matter what even if it isn't Utah, We need that to get total respect with the NCAA.* With just having Utah win doesn't do it, all they have to say is it only happens every 4 years, without TCU and BYU stepping up everything Utah has done to crash the party has not helped with national perception with the our conference you know.


Fifth contradiction, ok so once again I have put in Bold one of your sentences. I believe earlier you stated that you don't cheer for BYU or TCU to win games? You're killing me man, can you make this any easier for me to destroy any credability you thought you had in regards to being one of those Ute fans that really knows their college football? You being a wishy washy Ute fan who can't make up your mind about anything and who contradicts yourself at every turn are the type of Ute fan that gives the real Ute fans a bad name. Let me guess, you weren't really much of a Ute fan at all untill you jumped on the band wagon after the couple of BCS runs that the Utes of had, especially last years perfect season?


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> Dude, wow that is all I can say, I wish you knew how to read. Your right I did say they talent is not there problem it is the ability to adjust from game to game and play to play. I never said anything about speed in that post now did I. Team speed is a huge problem for them. I am sure you will go on making yourself sound even stupider so keep them coming. :roll:


LOL, yep your right I'm the one that is making myself look stupid. You're are exactly 100% right on one fact. No you never said anything about speed in that post now did you. In a post before the one in question, lol, You stated that a lack of team speed was BYU's problem and that if they didn't begin to address that then they would continue to loose to faster teams! Then just a couple of posts later you stated that It's not talent that has hurt BYU it is the ability to adjust from game to game and play to play. Apparently in your vocabulary speed is not a talent! Like you said :roll: LMFAO! Oh and I have a BREAKING NEWS FLASH FOR YOU, over the last 40 years or so BYU has played most of their games with less team speed than their opponent. I think their record speeks for itself now doesn't it? You know what happens when people start making personal insults to others regarding a fun bantering conversation amongst fans? It means that that person knows what the other is saying is right and the person that starts with the insults has no come back and can't defend themselves so that person gets backed into a wall and has nothing else to do but to lash out in a personal way to try and hurt the other person. I'll take my IQ any day of the week my friend and would be willing to compare anytime so if what I have been saying is making me look stupid I would hate to know what word would best be used to describe how you're making yourself look! :roll: . Well this has truly been a great use of a couple of hours that I normally would have just spent sitting on the couch enabling my no life status so for that I thank you and must bid you adue! LOL, -/|\- -/|\- *-band-* -BaHa!-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Take it easy fellas. 

I myself would like t apologize for only pointing out the negative attributes of U fans. Just last year I was reminded of the huge contribution that the crimson mothers and daughters make to the world of dancing.

I stopped by fixedblade's one evening and there was a mother/daughter combo with matching Ute tattoos in a place that I had to contort my neck to see. Let me just say that they were very good at what they do. It was very unfortunate that Fixed had to ask them to leave when they proceeded to snort meth off of eachother and were found to have stolen a set if candlesticks and a box of hairnets from Blade's dresser drawer. 

On the bright side, after standing in the street in front of the Blade Estate for some time, the two young ladies were able to trade a few 'acts' of kindness to the neighbor guy for a ride to West Valley. He seemed to think he got the better end of the deal.


----------



## bowhunter3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Take it easy fellas.
> 
> I myself would like t apologize for only pointing out the negative attributes of U fans. Just last year I was reminded of the huge contribution that the crimson mothers and daughters make to the world if dancing.
> 
> I stopped by fixedblade's one evening and there was a mother/daughter combo with matching Ute tattoos in a place that I had to contort my neck to see. Let me just say that they were very good at what they do. It was very unfortunate that Fixed had to ask them to leave when they proceeded to snort meth off of eachother and were found to have stolen a set if candlesticks and a box of hairnets from Blade's dresser drawer.
> 
> On the bright side, after standing in the street in front of the Blade Estate for some time, the two young ladies were able to trade a few 'acts' of kindness to the neighbor guy for a ride to West Valley. He seemed to think he got the better end of the deal.


now that there is funny chit


----------



## jahan

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Take it easy fellas.
> 
> I myself would like t apologize for only pointing out the negative attributes of U fans. Just last year I was reminded of the huge contribution that the crimson mothers and daughters make to the world of dancing.
> 
> I stopped by fixedblade's one evening and there was a mother/daughter combo with matching Ute tattoos in a place that I had to contort my neck to see. Let me just say that they were very good at what they do. It was very unfortunate that Fixed had to ask them to leave when they proceeded to snort meth off of eachother and were found to have stolen a set if candlesticks and a box of hairnets from Blade's dresser drawer.
> 
> On the bright side, after standing in the street in front of the Blade Estate for some time, the two young ladies were able to trade a few 'acts' of kindness to the neighbor guy for a ride to West Valley. He seemed to think he got the better end of the deal.


So that is no way to talk about your sisters tree, they got to make a living too! :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: That is some good stuff tree, you crack me up.


----------



## Riverrat77

UintaMan said:


> You have stated that the U is in a rebuilding stage! Now with that being said you're telling me that you cant see Utah loosing 3 games this year? Come on man don't loose all of your credability so early in all of this. I can easily see them loosing 4 games this year. And those losses could easily be Oregon (in Oregon), TCU (in Texas), BYU (in cougartown, lol) and Louisville (in Salt Lake). I could throw in another easily possible loss against Air Force (in Colorado).


Dammit.... I was SO going to stay out of this, honestly. I do find it amazing that UintaMan and I actually agree on something. I could see the U easily losing at least three of those five games, including TCU (they really should have lost last year as well), BYU (thats usually a tossup because its the holy war and whatnot anyway) and Louisville. I don't know if Oregon will be all that special this year but if I remember right, even Air Force was a last minute win for the U last year, meaning it could easily swing the other way this year since they're "rebuilding". Of course, even one loss could cost them the MWC title and any shot at a BCS berth. 8)


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have stated that the U is in a rebuilding stage! Now with that being said you're telling me that you cant see Utah loosing 3 games this year? Come on man don't loose all of your credability so early in all of this. I can easily see them loosing 4 games this year. And those losses could easily be Oregon (in Oregon), TCU (in Texas), BYU (in cougartown, lol) and Louisville (in Salt Lake). I could throw in another easily possible loss against Air Force (in Colorado).
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit.... I was SO going to stay out of this, honestly. I do find it amazing that UintaMan and I actually agree on something. I could see the U easily losing at least three of those five games, including TCU (they really should have lost last year as well), BYU (thats usually a tossup because its the holy war and whatnot anyway) and Louisville. I don't know if Oregon will be all that special this year but if I remember right, even Air Force was a last minute win for the U last year, meaning it could easily swing the other way this year since they're "rebuilding". Of course, even one loss could cost them the MWC title and any shot at a BCS berth. 8)
Click to expand...

Say all you want Riley to try and soften the fact that the Utes went to the Sugar Bowl last year, went undefeated, and kicked the **** out of Alabama, keep making your excuses, it is amusing. :mrgreen: :lol: For me there are too many unknowns right now with the Utes, but the Cougs should be better than last year and they were a good team last year. I still think the Utes will end up ahead of the Cougs in the Conference. Anyway you look at it, they are two of the top teams in the conference this year.


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> Say all you want Riley to try and soften the fact that the Utes went to the Sugar Bowl last year, went undefeated, and kicked the **** out of Alabama, keep making your excuses, it is amusing. :mrgreen: :lol: For me there are too many unknowns right now with the Utes, but the Cougs should be better than last year and they were a good team last year. I still think the Utes will end up ahead of the Cougs in the Conference. Anyway you look at it, they are two of the top teams in the conference this year.


Please dude... did you even watch the close games, or just tune in for the blowouts? :roll: All I had to say was that I agree with Uintaman and that the Utes could easily lose three games, just like they almost blew 3 or 4 games last year. Last minute wins last year against teams you supposedly should handle easily and then losing a huge chunk of your team to the next level in the offseason doesn't exactly inspire optimism or confidence in the teams ability to pull off the same kind of season this year and the other folks have already provided other reasons for that without me having to say anything. Get back to me when the Utes prove they can actually put together a few or hell, even two good seasons in a row. 8)


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say all you want Riley to try and soften the fact that the Utes went to the Sugar Bowl last year, went undefeated, and kicked the **** out of Alabama, keep making your excuses, it is amusing. :mrgreen: :lol: For me there are too many unknowns right now with the Utes, but the Cougs should be better than last year and they were a good team last year. I still think the Utes will end up ahead of the Cougs in the Conference. Anyway you look at it, they are two of the top teams in the conference this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Please dude... did you even watch the close games, or just tune in for the blowouts? :roll: All I had to say was that I agree with Uintaman and that the Utes could easily lose three games, just like they almost blew 3 or 4 games last year. Last minute wins last year against teams you supposedly should handle easily and then losing a huge chunk of your team to the next level in the offseason doesn't exactly inspire optimism or confidence in the teams ability to pull off the same kind of season this year and the other folks have already provided other reasons for that without me having to say anything. Get back to me when the Utes prove they can actually put together a few or hell, even two good seasons in a row. 8)
Click to expand...

A Win is a Win. I also agree the Utes could lose 3 or 4 games this year, but so could the Cougs, so could any team. I just thought I needed to comment on your attempt to take away what was a good season for the Utes last year. Go Huskies! :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> I just thought I needed to comment on your attempt to take away what was a good season for the Utes last year. Go Huskies! :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


I kinda figured.... :lol: I agree, you've got to take what you can get, especially when seasons like that seem to happen so infrequently.  :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I needed to comment on your attempt to take away what was a good season for the Utes last year. Go Huskies! :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda figured.... :lol: I agree, you've got to take what you can get, especially when seasons like that seem to happen so infrequently.  :wink:
Click to expand...

Its not like most colleges across the nation get undefeated seasons every year :roll: 2 in 4 years ain't to shabby.


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> Hey Buggs on a serious note, I want to thank you for your support in regards to my real life issues. It means alot coming from the likes of a longhorn fan! :wink: thanks again man. Now let the heated banter begin!


Your welcome, all past aside you seem like a great guy. Your situation really made me sick, I hope you (or your lawyer) able to get the department to step up and make the situation right.


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> Its not like most colleges across the nation get undefeated seasons every year :roll: 2 in 4 years ain't to shabby.


You're right.... being ranked 3 times in 20+ years is AWESOME!!! :lol: History is not on your side... if the Utes stay true to form, they will wind up unranked this year. Its happened the last two times they had a good year. This is about the Y however, judging from the title of the post and I think they've got a better shot to stay ranked all year although I don't know if the BCS busting situation is in their future either. (Idiot, you better frame this post in case this actually happens, then you can say I actually gave the Y some credit once.)


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like most colleges across the nation get undefeated seasons every year :roll: 2 in 4 years ain't to shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right....* being ranked 3 times in 20+ years is AWESOME!!! :lol: * History is not on your side... if the Utes stay true to form, they will wind up unranked this year. Its happened the last two times they had a good year. This is about the Y however, judging from the title of the post and I think they've got a better shot to stay ranked all year although I don't know if the BCS busting situation is in their future either. (Idiot, you better frame this post in case this actually happens, then you can say I actually gave the Y some credit once.)
Click to expand...

Do your research, in the past ten years they have been ranked quite a bit more than that, but what would you know :roll: They have been one of the best teams in the nation over the last ten years, and I am not the only one that thinks that. They have built a very good program and they are here to stay.


----------



## proutdoors

Ho wmany times in the last 10 years has the Washington Huskies been ranked in the Top 50? :shock:


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> Ho wmany times in the last 10 years has the Washington Huskies been ranked in the Top 50? :shock:


 -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -()/>- -~|- *()* :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -/O_-

He doesn't care, he is just jealous since his team has been irrelevant for forever! It is very comical what he posts. i will admit before the last 10 years us Utah fans were just happy to beat BYU, and if we did it made our year. But, there is no denying that Utah has built a very good program, for someone not to realize that is just silly. He is still talking crap about last year, saying we barely won games blah blah blah. Well guess what a win is a win, I don't care how you look at it, last time I checked Utah was the only team in the country to finish undefeated.

I am going to be a different fan this year, Uintaman will say I am contradicting myself, but I am going to pull for every MWC team this year. I want BYU to win every game this year but Utah, and if they do beat Utah, I will hope that will mean that they are 12-1 and become the first non bcs conference team to make it to the big dance with one loss. They have the perfect schedule to do it. I don't know if they have the overall talent to do it, but hell we don't know that until the season starts. last year I will admit that I think they were only a couple of notches below the Utes last year they just couldn't put a complete game together. The loss to Arizona sucked though, couldn't believe they lost that one. I think that might have been the case of being so let down that they lost to TCU and Utah though, games I think they really thought they would win. In this day of NCAA I would think we all should do the same thing. It is a joke what is going on with college football these days. When you go undefeated and beat the second best team in the supposed best conference in football and you don't get a shot at a title is a joke. I will have a hard time cheering for TCU though lol! Lets go MOUNTAIN WEST CONFERENCE!!!! Did you guys see the article on espn pro you might have to help me out with that one to if you want to paste it on here. What they did is they made 4 or 5 super conferences. They put like 6 of the better pac 10 teams with Utah, BYU, Boise St. and TCU, Texas Tech and someone else. It was pretty cool. It would never happen but it is a interesting idea.


----------



## proutdoors

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/s ... id=4380636

Where are the Huskies in this 'super conference'? -/|\- To be honest, I'm pulling for Washington since their coach is a BYU alum standout.


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?columnist=maisel_ivan&id=4380636
> 
> Where are the Huskies in this 'super conference'? -/|\- To be honest, I'm pulling for Washington since their coach is a BYU alum standout.


I knew I could count on you, thanks. i think people will find this very interesting


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like most colleges across the nation get undefeated seasons every year :roll: 2 in 4 years ain't to shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right....* being ranked 3 times in 20+ years is AWESOME!!! :lol: * History is not on your side... if the Utes stay true to form, they will wind up unranked this year. Its happened the last two times they had a good year. This is about the Y however, judging from the title of the post and I think they've got a better shot to stay ranked all year although I don't know if the BCS busting situation is in their future either. (Idiot, you better frame this post in case this actually happens, then you can say I actually gave the Y some credit once.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do your research, in the past ten years they have been ranked quite a bit more than that, but what would you know :roll:
Click to expand...

I have... obviously, painfully so.... you have not. They were ranked in the top 25 for the very first time EVER in the 90's.... three times in this decade (I'm sorry I shorted you one ranking of 21st in 2003). BYU has had quite a few more rankings in the top 25 than the Utes though, which should chap your hide even more. I have already done my homework... you, not surprisingly, go on your faith that the U has had a good team for the past decade and have no idea what you're talking about. I'll do it again... because I know the U fans are simple and need things spelled out meticulously for you. They also have gone unranked after each of their "top" rankings but I don't expect you to take my word for it.

1994 season - #10, season after - unranked. Not ranked again until 03, #21. Ranked 4th in 04, unranked the following year. Ranked #2 last year, probably going to finish unranked this year if history repeats itself, which it usually does.  4 times in twenty years. You don't want the numbers on Washington, or how irrelevant they've been (ranked twice in this decade, one behind the Utes), since that clearly isn't the case, but I don't expect you to buy that either. Oddly enough, I thought they were only ranked once in this decade so finding the #19 ranking in 02 was a pleasant surprise.

Here's my source... well, one of many, so if you question my findings, look it up yourself.

http://d1afootball.com/rankings.php


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?columnist=maisel_ivan&id=4380636
> 
> Where are the Huskies in this 'super conference'? -/|\- To be honest, I'm pulling for Washington since their coach is a BYU alum standout.


*The rise of Oregon State and Oregon in the Pac-10 has coincided with the demise of Washington. If coach Steve Sarkisian succeeds in his rebuilding, the Huskies will move into the McKay at the expense of one of these rags-to-riches teams. Colorado, which could play in the McKay as easily as in the Bud Wilkinson Conference, is ready for the 2010 relegation draft as well.*

With a good season or two, as Utah has proved, they can become the new "flavor of the month", since thats all I believe Utah is at this point, and move into the super conference. Before 2003, Utah wouldn't have even been brought up in discussion about something like this... it'd have been BYU and TCU that would have gotten the MWC nod and I think, based on consistency, still should.


----------

